# So did I score or did I score??



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

I think this thing was listed for like 5 minutes before I saw it and did the buy it now option. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190745196783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, that is great, have they shipped it yet?


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Southern said:


> Yes, that is great, have they shipped it yet?


Not yet- says they ship within 24 hours. I couldn't believe the price for a new unit so I pounced.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

As Charley Sheen would say you are "winning" in the game of life with that score. 
Charlie Sheen on "Winning" Link
-Art


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow!!! You got a great deal on that unit! For $50, you can send it in to MRC and they can upgrade it to the newest version and change it to a advance2.
Just send them an email at their customer service dept:
For inquiries about Trains Controls, Sound Systems or Locomotives, email [email protected]
I bought my system the same way and sent it n for upgrades, got a second handheld controller, and even a new 10 amp booster.
Enjoy it, TB


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

thoroughbreed said:


> Wow!!! You got a great deal on that unit! For $50, you can send it in to MRC and they can upgrade it to the newest version and change it to a advance2.
> Just send them an email at their customer service dept:
> For inquiries about Trains Controls, Sound Systems or Locomotives, email [email protected]
> I bought my system the same way and sent it n for upgrades, got a second handheld controller, and even a new 10 amp booster.
> Enjoy it, TB


Thanks! I'll have to get it upgraded as soon as I get it.


----------

